# [SOLVED][OpenOffice]Nie działa sprawdzanie pisowni

## pawelek

Witam wszystkich

Nie wiem co jest, ale nie działa mi sprawdzanie pisowni. Wydaje mi się, że problem leży w Ustawienia jezykowe -> Pisownia -> Dostępne moduły językowe. Chodzi o to, że tam niema dostępnego żadnego modułu i nie wiem jak go dodać i czemu się nie zainstalował podczas robienia emerge.Last edited by pawelek on Thu Aug 09, 2007 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Miałem kilka problemów z OO. Zawsze pomoc znalazłem na http://openoffice.pl/

----------

## Kajan

Doinstaluj sobie

```

app-dicts/myspell-pl

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

a potem chyba musisz użyć eselect oodict czy jakoś tak.

----------

## Kajan

 *mbar wrote:*   

> a potem chyba musisz użyć eselect oodict czy jakoś tak.

 

Jeżeli będzie tylko na liście pl to nie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pawelek

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> Doinstaluj sobie
> 
> ```
> 
> app-dicts/myspell-pl
> ...

 

Wielkie dzięki. Pomogło  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Podepnę się pod ten temat, bo cos poknociło mi sie ze słownikiem. Niby myspell-pl jest zainstalowany niby eselect oodict go prawidlowo pokazuje, a jednak sprawdzanie pisowni nie dziala.

W Opcje->Ustawienia językowe->Pisownia->Dostępne moduły wyświetla: "ALTLinux LibHnj Hyphenator" oraz "OpenOffice.org New Thesaurus". Gdy pacne "Edytuj" pod zakładką pisonia nic sie nie pokazuje.

Dam sobie glowe uciać ze jeszcze ze 2 tygodnie temu wszystko dzialalo jak nalezy i nie przypominam sobie bym cos kombinował

----------

